# The Real Truth? - or Alternative Spin



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

A new US article on the cost of car ownership vs relying totally on ride hailing.
https://apple.news/AV8r4LYd0RX6U05gtq7LUdQ


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> A new US article on the cost of car ownership vs relying totally on ride hailing.
> https://apple.news/AV8r4LYd0RX6U05gtq7LUdQ


Yes but with Uber . You don't need to drive or have a driving licences as it come with the driver . obviously if you are going to use the car a lot then you should buy a car for yourself . But you need to drive it yourself and need to look for parking ect


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

And the money you don’t spend buying a car is available for other things including income-producing investments in shares.


----------



## U8er (Sep 11, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> A new US article on the cost of car ownership vs relying totally on ride hailing.
> https://apple.news/AV8r4LYd0RX6U05gtq7LUdQ


A pax told me that one of her friend spends $800 on Uber/mo for short and long, every trip.
That was when the fare was $1/km.


----------

